# hysterectomy - I have a laparoscopic vaginal hysterectomy



## cooper1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a laparoscopic vaginal hysterectomy. Uterus, cervix, tubes and ovaries weighing 270 grams. Can I code 58554 or is this code only for the uterus weighing over 250 grams?


----------



## Kiana (Oct 15, 2008)

That's the best code available because the uterus was greater than the 250g.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 15, 2008)

*hysterectomy*

Are you saying the uterus was 270 gm or the uterus, tubes, and ovaries was 270 gm? I was confused reading this. The 58554 would be if the uterus weighed 270 grams, not a total of all the removed organs. The path report should stipulate the weight if the OP report does not.


----------



## cooper1 (Oct 16, 2008)

270G was for everything. This came from the path report since it wasn't in the op report but the path report combined everything in the weight.


----------



## bigredcag (Oct 18, 2008)

if it is not clearly stated in the path report that the Uterus weighed more then 250g then you have to use 58552.  I had this same issue and the Doctors had to have a meeting with the pathology department to make sure they weighed the uterus as a seperate component. good luck
chris gilmer cpc


----------

